

Twitter isn’t your audience. It’s your community. - amayne
http://hiddenfrequency.com/post/999094726/twitter-isnt-your-audience-its-your-community

======
jeremymcanally
Finally. I've been saying something similar to this for ages: all these people
squawking about Twitter are typically doing it wrong. It _can_ be used for
one-way, one-to-many communication like that, but it shouldn't be. The people
(and companies!) who are using it most successfully are using it as a way to
actually engage people, talk to them, interact with their tastes and network,
form relationships beyond the join record in the database.

~~~
amayne
I think it's really hard for mass media people to understand its value.

I produce television, but I understand that Twitter is a totally different
medium than people just consuming what I produce.

